# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد رشته حسابداری

## as1374

سلام
لطفا دوستانی که خودشون یا از نزدیکاشون حسابداری خوندن و تمام کردن اگر کسی هست لطف کنه بگه من یه کار واجب دارم باهاش

----------


## Slow

من فارغ التحصیل حسابداری چند موردی میشناسم 
خب؟

----------


## as1374

> من فارغ التحصیل حسابداری چند موردی میشناسم 
> خب؟


پ.خ دادم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم با شما

لطفا دوستان دیگه اگر کسی هست لطف کنه بگه

----------

